# 1970 VH70 Tecumseh



## catpuff (Jan 29, 2005)

Runs well but the muffler gets beet red after awhile. What would cause this condition? Out of time? If so, how do you time it?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

lean condition will cause it but will usually turn the inside of the muffler white , also could be caused by valves with an engine that old i would say it could be the valves or the points on the timing its a pain , i would like to see someone explaine it too , but all small engine mufflers will glow red in the dark


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the real only way most of the time some glow really bright is from overheating, some glow like that because they are restrictive as well. its just restrictive.


----------

